# Long ears & Feeding bowls?



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

We have an adorable Shi Tzu (Poppy) and my wife likes to keep her ears long when she trims her. The problem is that they dangle in her food and although she has them wiped clean it is not always possible to be sure they are perfectly clean :roll: 
I know they do a spanials food bowl to prevent this but these are very deep & not suitable for a short snouted dog.
My question is, is there a suitable bowl available or do I have to revert to designing one and have it manufactured with a sheetmetal working colleague? :roll:


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

i used to hold our springer's ears up with a peg at feeding time,not on the ear itself ,but on the fur.
never bothered him.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks, Our little rascal doesn't wolf it down so she eat's when she feels like it. We would have to follow her into the kitchen with a peg everytime she went in, and sometimes not to eat :roll: 
Come on folks have you must have a permanent solution, please :?:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Velcro mate, but use a fine needle in the sewing machine, as they tend to yelp with the thicker ones.

Kev :wave:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Your talking about my Poppy now Kev, :x 
Just wait until I bump into you 8O You've gone to far this time.
Oh my little Poppy, don't go near the nasty man


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry, I was trying to think of some way of doing it and Velcro just popped into my head, it'd work fine if you could attach it temporarily.

How about two of those very soft clothes pegs might work, one for aech ear and a bit of string or something to join them, but they might just nip, I'm not sure how sensitive a ickle pups ears are, I'm sure I saw someone tuck the ears into a collar somewhere.

I'm sure someone on here will have a less painful sounding solution.

Kev.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Your solutions are getting worse, I 'm surprised you didn't suggest stapling them. Poor little thing 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ouch that's terrible, at least the stitches wouldn't rust and cause an abscess, have you know compassion at all.

If you were to shave the area super glue and Velcro might work well, and no pain involved.

How about a hat, that might work, or if the fur is long enough just tie the ears in a bow like a deer stalker hat.

Kev :wave:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Stand the bowl on a platform at head height, then the dogs ears will hang normally and not forward into the bowl.


----------



## skyewanderer (May 24, 2009)

*Floppy ears*

My son in law, who has a spaniel, cuts off a piece of trouser leg or shirt sleeve (whichever is the better fit), puts the dog's nose into the tube, then slides the tube up and over the forehead and ears - nae bother! Poor dog looks a bit odd but it doesn't stop him enjoying his food and it certainly keeps the ears clean. Simple, no cost, not painful for dog or owner.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A raised feeding bowl worked for our neighbour's dog, and his lugs almost dragged on the floor as he walked. :roll: 

Try it out with a few old books or wooden blocks to get the height, and if it works the pet shops sell metal stands with a hoop for the bowl to fit in, and a thumbscrew to adjust the height very precisely.

The neighbour's dog was thoroughly underwhelmed by the whole idea at first, as he obviously wasn't keen on eating with his head raised, but he soon got used to it and his ears stayed clean.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Floppy ears*



skyewanderer said:


> My son in law, who has a spaniel, cuts off a piece of trouser leg or shirt sleeve (whichever is the better fit), puts the dog's nose into the tube, then slides the tube up and over the forehead and ears - nae bother! Poor dog looks a bit odd but it doesn't stop him enjoying his food and it certainly keeps the ears clean. Simple, no cost, not painful for dog or owner.


i think we might need a picture of that to explain it better.

Kev.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Floppy ears*



Kev_n_Liz said:


> [
> 
> i think we might need a picture of that to explain it better.
> 
> Kev.


Think balaclava!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

> and a thumbscrew to adjust the height very precisely.


 of what Dave the bowl or the dog.

Kev


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

hi 
the trouser leg idea ....
they are called "snoods" and are made for all sizes of dogs - 
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=13042793
I well remember seeing one for the first time on an afghan hound at a show.....

plus if you really research the bowls, then you can get shallow ones with external sloping sides - like the deeper spaniel ones. I saw one recently in pottery, which would be perfect (sorry can't remember where, but they exist!).

I did manage to buy a flash blue plastic type one at Crufts one year - cost a lot for what it appears, but it is dishwasher proof, and fits my dogs face!! Made in australia I seem to remember!!!

It might be easier to make one with your friend, as the depth of bowl is only one part - it needs to be the right diameter for your specific dog if it is to keep ears out....

best wishes, and good luck with the hunt....
Sally


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Feed dry food?

Better for the teeth too :lol: 

I have seen dogs wearing a tube too. They use it to keep burrs and things out of the ears I believe. Not so practical if she picks at her food.

There is a train of thought that says a dog should be given 15 minutes to eat its food and then the food should be gone (until the next mealtime). Much more natural if you think about it :wink: .


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

patp said:


> Feed dry food?
> 
> Better for the teeth too :lol:
> 
> ...


Always understood it was 2 minutes, or is that kids?


----------



## edd8ok (Feb 18, 2006)

I've got 2 Springers that go everywhere with us and the old boy(Barney) suffers more than Maggie.

We have resorted to putting a stocking over his head at times although as a working dog he gets somewhat embarrassed at times if other dogs catch a glimpse of him/ :BIG:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Buy her a raised feeding bowl so she can eat with her head more level with her shoulders. this will also stop gastric bloat.

Phill


----------

